

Providers of Free MOOC's Now Charge Employers for Access to Student Data - japhyr
http://chronicle.com/article/Providers-of-Free-MOOCs-Now/136117/

======
josephlord
As the Coursera one is a student opt-in option this looks like a really good
idea to me. It sounds like the Udacity one is opt-in too so it sounds
completely positive.

------
CHsurfer
They want to help me find a job - if I let them. I can live with that.

~~~
pitt1980
I'm curious, would you opt in if it meant mining through your minute by minute
click history?

if you're hiring, you can get alot more data about the udacity student you're
hiring than you can about the U Phoenix student, or the Big State U student

with U Phoenix student, or the Big State U, you get a list of classes taken
and a letter grade earned

with Udacity you could get that, plus a detailed click history, do they do
things early? do they wait until the last minute for everything? do they stick
to a set schedule? do they comment in class forums?

there is alot more data that can be mined to predict successful hires

would you be open to opting in to let companies sift through that data?

